# Access Datensatz nach Word Kopieren



## Gudy (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,
also ich suche die Möglichkeit einen Datensatz von Access 2002 nach Word2002 zu kopieren, also ich suche in der Access Datenbank mit einem Recordset und will dann eben per Button, das Siche Word öffnet und die Adresse in Word angezeigt wird, hat das schon einmal jemand gelöst und kann mir da helfen?

Oder vhat jemand eine andere idee wie man das lösen kann?
Es wird benötigt, damit man einen Brief schreiben kann und nicht immer die Adresse per Hand Kopieren muss.
Um rechnungen zu Drucken benutz ich die Berichte, aber für einzelnde Briefe gibt es keine Ähnliche Funktion oder?


----------



## thekorn (16. Juni 2004)

*vielleicht so?*

ich weiß nicht ganz genau, wie du das meinst, aber habe mal ein beispiel angehangen.
Es basiert auf einer Tabelle mit Addressangaben. Per Formular kann man dann durch die Datensätz Navigieren. Drückt man den "Button", so öffnet sich ein neues Worddokument mit den aktuell angezeigten Daten

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Gudy (16. Juni 2004)

*ja wunderbar...*

na da kann ich ja nur danken, genau sowas habe ich gesucht, vielen Dank dafür.....

verstehe noch nicht genau wie das , werde mir das aber am Wochenende mal genauer anschauen...

danke noch mal


----------



## cmdrhaggard (18. November 2004)

Ich stehe im Moment vor einem ähnlichen Problem, und zwar hab ich eine Datenbank unter Access, in der ich mittels eines Formulares zwischen den Datensätzen navigiere.
Und wenn ich den bestimmten Datensatz gefunden habe, sollte per Knopfdruck die Anschrift des Kunden (der im Datensatz gespeichert ist...) in eine bereits bestehende Excel-Tabelle eingetragen werden, im Optimalfall gleich an der richtigen Position.

Wenn das nicht möglich ist, würde es auch genügen, die Anschrift auf ein gesondertes Datenblatt innerhalb der bereits bestehenden Datei zu schreiben, so daß ich es in Excel intern aufrufen kann.
Ist jemand so fit in Access, daß er weiß, ob, und wenn ja, wie sowas geht?


----------



## FTUK (29. November 2004)

Damit ich hier nicht Extra ein neuen Thread aufmache Poste ich mal hier rein!

Also wie uebermir schon angesprochen moechte ich auch datensaetze 
nach Excel von Access kopieren....

nur bin ich was Access VBA angeht ein frischling 
somit habe ich einige fragen

-Wie kann man ein geschriebenes makro per tasten kompination aufrufen so wie in Excel
-wie kann ich ein datensatz aus access einlesen
(bei excel ist es ja Workbook().Sheet().Range().value) 
denke mir muessete bei access aehnlich sein

-dann eine Excel sheet aus Access oeffnen nur wie ?

so das ist erst mal das wichtigste wenn ich selber antworten finde werde ich sie mal hier rein posten


----------

